# Stranger Things: The Game - Launch-Trailer mit Gameplay-Szenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: The Game - Launch-Trailer mit Gameplay-Szenen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: The Game - Launch-Trailer mit Gameplay-Szenen*


----------



## sunyego (8. Juli 2019)

Das Sommerloch !


----------

